# DS #DSi 0067: Fire Emblem: Shin Monshou no Nazo ~Hikari to Kage no Eiy



## tempBOT (Jul 14, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6363^^


----------



## adrian2040 (Jul 14, 2010)

So how does this fit chronologically?


----------



## bazzi_h (Jul 14, 2010)

adrian2040 said:
			
		

> So how does this fit chronologically?



Direct sequel to Shadow Dragon. Can't for the European release, although I've still got the original on SNES


----------



## AntvgX (Jul 14, 2010)

DSi? What gives?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 14, 2010)

Confirmed Working on DSTwo and DSTT 6.23 (next update not out yet)


----------



## luke_c (Jul 14, 2010)

AntvgX said:
			
		

> DSi? What gives?


It has some 'DSi Enhanced features' this will mean that it will be region encoded if you try to play it on a DSi System so importing for a DSi is a no go. Works fine without a DSi though.


----------



## Langin (Jul 14, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS I WANT THIS! GONNa downlaod this and test it on my sc dstwo

Edit 1: found it and it is a fast download too!


hint: Fire_Emblem_Shin_Monsho_no_Nazo_Hikari_to_Kage_no_Eiyu-JAP-NDS-SUXX.7z(use google to find it)

Edit 2: the hint is legal, I am not hinting to a rom site right?

Confirms it works on my dstwo!


----------



## luke_c (Jul 14, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS I WANT THIS! GONNa downlaod this and test it on my sc dstwo
> 
> Edit 1: found it and it is a fast download too!
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call it a hint as it's stated as the directory name in the original post, and no, it's not illegal.


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Jul 14, 2010)

Not working on my Acekard2 with most recent AKAIO loader. :


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jul 14, 2010)

nice, would this work on a DSL at all? perhaps the U version when its released?


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 14, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Confirmed Working on DSTwo and DSTT 6.23 (next update not out yet)


Also good on ez5i.


----------



## luke_c (Jul 14, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> AntvgX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I stated earlier, it runs fine on older consoles, you just won't have access to the DSi Enhanced features.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 14, 2010)

What ARE the DSi enhanced features?
Fire emblem ftw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But... I don't read japanese xD


----------



## Langin (Jul 14, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> What ARE the DSi enhanced features?
> Fire emblem ftw
> 
> 
> ...



Its not needed, I am Non japanese and I did not read any of the text and I did get till prologue 7! I am stuck there.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 14, 2010)

how's this on WooD?


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Jul 14, 2010)

It gets all wierd and glitchy for me when I start a new game, and then crashes after the first convo.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 14, 2010)

^ I care about the story, you know?

But really, what are the DSi Enhanced features


----------



## DJ91990 (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow they have made another Fire Emblem game for the DS? Nice.
Hopefully if this game is good, it will reach out state-side for us English-Speekers to enjoy!


----------



## guardian_457 (Jul 14, 2010)

Woot Now to wait for an english release


----------



## Langin (Jul 14, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> ^ I care about the story, you know?
> 
> But really, what are the DSi Enhanced features



In this game story is NOT importend so if you skip it you can play it!(and look at tha story later)

Btw. I pre-ordered it at my local game store for 20 euros! WTH! 

This is what they said: We do not know any release date yet and no price yet, so I gonna give it to you for 20 euros! (I am very happy) I said thanks so I am really getting it for that price? Shop owner: YES.


Jippie! Half of the price HELL YEAH.


----------



## kirokun (Jul 14, 2010)

I wanna get into this series...

Does anyone know where I can start at?


----------



## Langin (Jul 14, 2010)

kirokun said:
			
		

> I wanna get into this series...
> 
> Does anyone know where I can start at?



Uhm: Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn for the wii(this one is VERY GOOD) you may know Ike from SSBB, No WII? else: try Fire Emblem Sacred Stones on the GBA(use emu on pc)

edit: if you do not get anything in the series(like controls  etc.) AKS ME I AM A FIRE EMBLEM EXPERT!


----------



## SparkFenix (Jul 14, 2010)

Wait wait

It wont work on a DSi flashcart?

U.U

Also, the fire emblem series is great you should definitely play it


----------



## luke_c (Jul 14, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Wait wait
> 
> It wont work on a DSi flashcart?
> 
> ...


The game will work, but as DSi Mode is not hacked as of yet, you won't be able to access the 'DSi Enhanced' features, so it will play natively like a regular DS game.


----------



## SparkFenix (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh good
I don't really need the DSi features, someone just said it didnt work on DSis only DSL and DS


----------



## Lushay (Jul 15, 2010)

Hm. I'm gonna wait for the US release. If there is one


----------



## Blazer (Jul 15, 2010)

^^Fire Emblem 7, for the GBA. It's from 2002 but it beats 2002 other video games. And it's a much better "game of its time" than FE8-FE10 (in fact, even though new game's graphics are newer, I like the GBA's graphics the best).

After FE7, FE8 is kinda cool, and an easier game. FE9/10 are OK but a lot of people crash them on the animations. FE11, same thing, animations suck, there's little plot, etc., FE12 is supposed to be a lot better but I haven't gotten a chance to actually play it yet so I wouldn't know. XP

Also, an English release is almost assured. FE12 (J) was featured in a Nintendo Power magazine and most importantly it's a bit of a waste to remake a Japanese-only game and then not take it outside of Japan. I think the reason why they are remaking FE3 to start is so they can release it outside of Japan. XP


----------



## SylvWolf (Jul 15, 2010)

Blazer said:
			
		

> ^^Fire Emblem 7, for the GBA. It's from 2002 but it beats 2002 other video games. And it's a much better "game of its time" than FE8-FE10 (in fact, even though new game's graphics are newer, I like the GBA's graphics the best).
> 
> After FE7, FE8 is kinda cool, and an easier game. FE9/10 are OK but a lot of people crash them on the animations. FE11, same thing, animations suck, there's little plot, etc., FE12 is supposed to be a lot better but I haven't gotten a chance to actually play it yet so I wouldn't know. XP
> 
> Also, an English release is almost assured. FE12 (J) was featured in a Nintendo Power magazine and most importantly it's a bit of a waste to remake a Japanese-only game and then not take it outside of Japan. I think the reason why they are remaking FE3 to start is so they can release it outside of Japan. XP


IMO 6 was way better than 7. You actually visit every country, and the war is more "realistic" (e.g. the dragon stuff isn't as important until later). 8 was awesome for the grinding, but it did take some of the strategy of having to use everyone equally away. 10 was fun, mostly because it wrapped up 9's story and basically let you use all the badass units that were either not in 9 or highly limited.

Anyway, hopefully this sees an English release. Shadow Dragon's animations didn't really appeal to me, and the lack of story made it suffer. I've already seen the animations for this, and they do look better. As long as the story's better, it should be a much better game to play.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 15, 2010)

no info on Wood eh?

guess I will have to try it myself -_-

EDit- FUUUUUUKKKK!!!

my 'source's' NDS section got shut down

SON OF A BITCH!!!


Double edit - it doesn't matter. there is a patched ROM out anyway...so who cares if it works on Wood or not!! xD

*downloading now*


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 15, 2010)

Rudolph's Child's Play Patch for Fire Emblem: Shin Monshou no Nazo Hikari to Kage no Eiyuu

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5Z3Q5FSU

Rename the ROM to sx-fe12.nds (it has to be exact). After patching, use the .nds file. The .bak is the original clean ROM.


----------



## JustSomeone (Jul 15, 2010)

FOUND A PATCH GUYS .. IT SAYS IT WORKS ON R4 WITH YSMENU OR WOOD..
IVE TESTED IT AND WORKS FINE ON ACEKARD 2i  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you cand found it *HERE*


----------



## steveo581 (Jul 15, 2010)

^ thanks


----------



## Arp1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Meh, I'll hold myself back for the US/EU version.


----------



## rockets0 (Jul 15, 2010)

still not working for me r4 with ysmenu says rom loading fails


----------



## JustSomeone (Jul 15, 2010)

.i dont know about the r4 but... doesnt the r4 has wood?


----------



## rockets0 (Jul 15, 2010)

nvm i just replaced my really old firmware and now works on r4 woo v 1.11


----------



## JustSomeone (Jul 15, 2010)

great.. thanks for sharing the info


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jul 15, 2010)

is there any dates listed for U/E versions of the game?


----------



## Adeus (Jul 15, 2010)

riku88 said:
			
		

> FOUND A PATCH GUYS .. IT SAYS IT WORKS ON R4 WITH YSMENU OR WOOD..
> IVE TESTED IT AND WORKS FINE ON ACEKARD 2i
> 
> 
> ...



the link seems to be unavailable for download..

if its ok could you do it on another site?

Regards,


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 15, 2010)

Adeus said:
			
		

> riku88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




works for me


----------



## JustSomeone (Jul 15, 2010)

not working??

try this

*DOWNLOAD*


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm quite exited for this to get localized!! I love Fire Emblem. I'm gonna try this version out.


----------



## Adeus (Jul 15, 2010)

riku88 said:
			
		

> not working??
> 
> try this
> 
> *DOWNLOAD*



MU works fine for me over here. many thanks

Regards,


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Jul 15, 2010)

Whoa, wasn't this only announced like 2 months ago?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jul 15, 2010)

Maverick-jin8 said:
			
		

> Whoa, wasn't this only announced like 2 months ago?


More like five months ago. These games don't take long to make (about ten months according to Intelligent Systems).

This game is pretty good. Lunatic is damn hard (or so I heard, I haven't tried it yet).


----------



## Celice (Jul 15, 2010)

Mania mode is as hard as the same mode in FE9, which was removed when it came overseas and instead given... an easier than easy mode.

It's hard.  But manageable.  Lunatic Mode completely says, fuck the strategy, here's enemies twice your stats and weapons, fuck off you twit.

Makes Casual Mode necessary.


----------



## rockets0 (Jul 15, 2010)

dang this game is really hard i get killed in like the first turn no more soloing with one unit the whole stage


----------



## kirokun (Jul 15, 2010)

Forgot to ask but which is the first to latest Fire Emblem game and for what system?

Also I'd like if someone pointed to me a chronological list of these games from first to last.


----------



## Langin (Jul 15, 2010)

kirokun said:
			
		

> Forgot to ask but which is the first to latest Fire Emblem game and for what system?
> 
> Also I'd like if someone pointed to me a chronological list of these games from first to last.



Take a look at here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Emblem


----------



## kirokun (Jul 15, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> kirokun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'd still like a timeline though


----------



## Langin (Jul 15, 2010)

kirokun said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well some games have:

Like Fire Emblem Path Of Radiance ---> Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn
And Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon -----> Fire Emblem Monshou No Nazou (I know wrong name)


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 15, 2010)

And thus, I still don't know what the DSi enhanced features are :/
When this game will be released in europe, I might buy it because I love fire emblem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And since I got a DSi, those features might be cool...
Sooo.. Anybody?


----------



## grape_garden (Jul 16, 2010)

kirokun said:
			
		

> I wanna get into this series...
> 
> Does anyone know where I can start at?
> 
> ...



_Fire Emblem_ universes never stretch longer than two games. The only universes which never received a prequel or sequel were the ones in _Fire Emblem Gaiden_ and _Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones_.


----------



## Celice (Jul 16, 2010)

Although, there has been discussion linking the Jugdral universe (FE4 and FE5) with the Akaneia universe (FE1 and FE3).  And Gaiden (FE2) takes place in the same world as FE1 and FE3, just on a different continent, if memory serves...

But the games in direct relation to one another are:

FE1;FE3 - First, then sequel
FE2 (standalone experience)
FE4;FE5 FE4 is the entire game, FE5 takes place _within_ two or three chapters of FE4.  Best to play it after FE4 in my opinion anyways.
FE6;FE7 - First, then sequel.
FE8
FE9;FE10 - First, then sequel


----------



## youngboy815 (Jul 17, 2010)

So how does this fit chronologically?


----------



## squall23 (Jul 17, 2010)

grape_garden said:
			
		

> Good starting points are either _Fire Emblem_ (with the subtext _Rekka no Ken_ in Japan), which was the first _FE_ released in the States, on the GBA, or _Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance_, on the Gamecube. Those are two of the best entries in the series, period, never mind the United States alone. _Fuuin no Tsurugi_ ("the one with Roy") is also great, and there is a full English patch available for it.


Except they're not the best.  FE4 is considered hands down to be the best by the majority.


----------



## Phenie (Jul 21, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Confirmed Working on DSTwo and DSTT 6.23 (next update not out yet)



I'll a waitin' patiently


----------



## heavyknight (Aug 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The primary settings of the Fire Emblem series are commonly defined by the names of the continents on which the games are set. Aside from Akaneia and Barensia, which are confirmed to be part of the same world, each continent is thought to exist in its own separate universe with its own incarnation of the Fire Emblem. Games set on the same continent are typically linked through the overarching storyline and character relationships. For example, Fire Emblem is a prequel to F?in no Tsurugi, and some of the characters in these games are blood-related.


 - From Wiki

I think that should clear things up.
What's the difficulty like for this FE anyways?


----------

